# Period at 3.5 weeks postpartum?



## mforeback (Jan 23, 2012)

Weirdest thing ever. I had just barely stopped bleeding from giving birth a few days before. Then on Saturday I start bleeding again, with all the usual AF symptoms...cramps, headache, tender boobs, moody, and gassy. I am not breastfeeding, unfortunately, but could this seriously be my period, already? Next question, am I fertile already then too? Anyone have any advice about this? So confusing.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you think you might be overdoing it? Stressing out your body or doing too much can cause increased bleeding, and I think that's more common at 3.5 weeks pp than aF returning.


----------



## mforeback (Jan 23, 2012)

Depends on the definition of "overdoing", lol...I don't think so? All I do is take care of my baby, and run dishes/laundry if I have a free second or two. Could emotional/mental stress do the same thing?


----------



## librarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

that seems super super early but I also know two women with children 11 months apart, both conceiving around 4-5 weeks post partum, so it's possible for fertility to be returning. In one case, the woman told me she went to her doctor with pregnancy symptoms and begged him to tell her it was gall bladder or appendicitis or ANYTHING but. And 11 months after the birth of her son, she had a little girl!

I would definitely use birth control, unless you want another one right away!


----------



## CoBabyMaker (Nov 13, 2008)

I had my first period at 5-6 weeks after both babies while nursing/tandem nursing....So I would say that it's not out of the picture. (Sorry.) We always use a condom just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I had bleeding at 5 or 6 weeks PP and thought for sure it was AF but it was just break through bleeding. and AF didn't return until 9 months and 12 months. Particularly if you are breast feeding on demand it is extremely unlikely that your period is coming back that fast. In fact I'm not sure it's possible (maybe in extremely rare cases) to ovulate 2 weeks after giving birth. I think most doctors will hand out birth control at the 6 week appointment simply because it's so unusual to ovulate that early.


----------

